#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια υγραεριοκίνησης

## polytechniqISAE

Γεια σας,

  Σχετικά με την άδεια υγραεριοκίνησης για τους Διπλ.Μηχ/γους-Ηλ/γους είναι ηΥπ. απόφαση 41871/3068 (ΦΕΚ1519/Β/2010), η οποία θέτει προϋπόθεση για την άδεια παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων, γνωρίζει κάποιος  εάν θα δημιουργηθούν το 2011 στην περιοχή του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης από το τεε, συλλόγους η από οποιαδήποτε άλλο κέντρο, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε, ευχαριστώ.

 Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός Μηχ/γος

----------

